# Smoked butternut squash with apples and onions.



## jeffphillips1 (Aug 29, 2015)

I'm trying something new with this veggie combo. I cut a butternut squash in half, covered it with thinly sliced apples and put an onion in the belly of the squash. I added some apple pie spice, drizzled a little honey over everything and put a few pats of butter on top. Had to finish it off in the microwave for about 15 minutes.













image.jpg



__ jeffphillips1
__ Aug 29, 2015


----------



## jeffphillips1 (Aug 29, 2015)

.


----------



## jeffphillips1 (Aug 29, 2015)

image.jpg



__ jeffphillips1
__ Aug 29, 2015


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 24, 2015)

JP1, It  looks good how did it taste ?


----------

